# probleme d installation windows sur macpro sierra



## NatsuD333 (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
je tente d'installer windows sur mon Macpro sierra mais lors de la copie des fichier une erreur survient. Je tente d'installer windows 10 de 2019 et je n'utilise pas de clef USB. Je ne sait pas qui faire j ' attend donc une réponse.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

NatsuD333 a dit:


> je tente d'installer windows sur mon Macpro sierra mais lors de la copie des fichier une erreur survient. Je tente d'installer windows 10 de 2019 et je n'utilise pas de clef USB. Je ne sait pas qui faire j ' attend donc une réponse.


C'est bien, mais quel message d'erreur ? Que dis /A propos ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue, car répondre sans informations n'est pas possible.

De plus et par curiosité, est-ce que ce message d'erreur... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...te dit quelque chose ? Regarde bien la copie écran.


----------



## NatsuD333 (7 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais quel message d'erreur ? Que dis /A propos ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue, car répondre sans informations n'est pas possible.
> 
> De plus et par curiosité, est-ce que ce message d'erreur... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...te dit quelque chose ? Regarde bien la copie écran.


Non cela ne me dit  rien le message qui s'affiche est : Une erreur est survenue lors de la copie des fichier

(je ne peut pas copier mon écran je ne sait pas pourquoi)


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

NatsuD333 a dit:


> Non cela ne me dit rien le message qui s'affiche est : Une erreur est survenue lors de la copie des fichier


C'est bien, mais est-ce ceci...





... ?


NatsuD333 a dit:


> (je ne peut pas copier mon écran je ne sait pas pourquoi)


Et pourtant... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...il n'y a rien de compliqué.


----------



## NatsuD333 (7 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais est-ce ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 172089
> 
> ...


oui c'est bien ceci j'avais mal lu excusez moi


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

NatsuD333 a dit:


> oui c'est bien ceci j'avais mal lu excusez moi


Il serait intéressant de faire la copie écran de /A propos ce Mac, car il est fort possible que ton Mac pose problème en fonction de l'année.

Bien, en attendant cette copie, tu peux faire ce que je mentionne dans ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...en suivant à lettre les indications pour au final obtenir un nouveau fichier .iso ayant pour nom *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso*.


----------



## NatsuD333 (7 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de faire la copie écran de /A propos ce Mac, car il est fort possible que ton Mac pose problème en fonction de l'année.
> 
> Bien, en attendant cette copie, tu peux faire ce que je mentionne dans ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...en suivant à lettre les indications pour au final obtenir un nouveau fichier .iso ayant pour nom *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso*.


Très bien je vais tenter et en ce qui concerne la copie lorsque je colle l image celle ci ne s'affiche pas .


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

NatsuD333 a dit:


> Très bien je vais tenter et en ce qui concerne la copie lorsque je colle l image celle ci ne s'affiche pas .


Réfléchis, dans n'importe quel forum ce n'est pas possible. Dans ta réponse, un clic sur *Joindre un fichier*, tu sélectionnes ta photo, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


----------

